# Alphaburner Review!



## migaloo (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice Review!


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

yea not to bad


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*I Concur*

I am not on the Hoyt shooting staff, or any other shooting staff for that matter. I shoot for a local shop and I shoot Mathews. Now that being said, I shot the AlphaBurner at a shop where I am working and I felt that it was very smooth maybe not as smooth as the Z7 but it was a ton faster, If I was in the market for a speed bow even shooting for a Mathews shop I would very much consider the AlphaBurner. When I relesed the arrow I didnt feel the normal shock I expect for a very fast speed bow and as far as shooting for accuracy well I shot without sights and still hit within 3" group at 20 yards and that was right handed while I normally shoot lefty. the thing I was totally impressed with is the way it feels in my had when I hol it up I think the balance feels great. the thing I dont like is the price it is shop to shop 200 dollars more than the new mathews. and that might be enough to turn my decision, I am not sure it is that much better.


----------

